# can a hive of small-cell bees be "un-regressed" over time?



## ezwicky (Jan 10, 2012)

howdy all,

another newbie question:

i have a hive of small-cell bees that i started with a nuc from wolf creek bees. so i was thinking today, if my queen ever died or got superseded, and the bees raised a new queen, then she flies out to mate, it would most likely be the case that she mates with a drone from some other hive of non-regressed bees, and then what would happen? would she lay eggs that would genetically turn out to be larger bees, and then mess up my whole small-cell scheme?

thanks,

-eric


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

From what I've read here small cell is a matter of conditions of nurture rather than heredity. So it wouldn't be a problem.
Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Regression is not about genetics. It's about cell size.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys

Yes. And I've done it. Check out:

http://beenatural.wordpress.com/small-cell/un-regressed-bees/

Basically, the unregressed bees behave just like small cell bees except for mite resistance.

Regards - Dennis


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

People intentionally made bees bigger in the first place, thinking they would produce more honey.
It didn't prove to be true, but the foundation mills kept making the larger cell foundation anyway.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

KQ6AR, I am a believer that a bigger bee does collect more nectar, the physiology between the large and small cell bee makes it likely. It would be impossible to do a comparison study on foraging production of the two sizes, as there are way too many variables involved that would affect the outcome. You just have to have faith in what I am saying is true. John


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

A few years ago I read, even though the bees body is bigger & heavier the wings are still the same size. So the bee can't carry more weight.
Sorry I don't remember where I read it.


----------

